# Chrysler 200 & Cruze Side By Side Comparison



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Looks fairly similar actually...


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

They look very similar. Almost like they came from the same designers.


----------



## TonyJZX (Sep 27, 2011)

and this is the problem

the 200 is the Sebring

i like the 200 nose and the interior and the 3.6 v6

but the rest of the car sucks

the Cruze, fine car that it is, has some of the same styling cues as the 200/Sebring

i like the hatch, i like the upcoming wagon but dislike the sedan

underneath the mechanicals are ok


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Seeing a lot of these new car styles in parking lots with the doors loaded with dents, what happened to door moldings? One option I had to buy from the aftermarket. Comparing the Cruze with the Toyota, least the Cruze is still using windshield weather stripping, Toyota windshield has a crack where that weather stripping should be. Both are the same for the rear window.

Seems like Toyota started these high door panels with short side windows, and everybody else copied them. Cruse is taller, narrower and shorter, what happened to longer, lower, and wider?


----------



## TonyJZX (Sep 27, 2011)

cruze is c segment so is similar in side to the 200, focus, accent/forte etc.

you cannot deviate too much in size and still be considered c segment

the cruze is actually not too far in size from the old camry


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Which car has the fewest interior rattles? I have quite a few in my Cruze and they bother me. I bought a Jeep Wrangler recently, which is also a Chrysler product (like the 200) and surpisingly it is totally tight and rattle free. I think the Chrysler would be have a more comfortable ride since it's a significantly larger car. I've actually been considering getting rid of the Cruze and moving to a Malibu or a 200/Avenger.

I had a Sebring convertible and it was a good car. Terrible resale value but mostly trouble free and rattle free.


----------



## thekevin (Feb 21, 2012)

Are you going to put some of those sweet pink zebra floor mats in the cruze 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## beachbum1970 (Feb 3, 2011)

I actually cross-shopped the Cruze and Chrysler 200. After all the rebates, the Cruze LS was still several 1000 Dollars cheaper than the 200, plus was cheaper to insure. Also our county charges us a yearly car tax based on MSRP (not what you paid after rebates), so I saved probably a few hundred bucks there too.

The 200 had a more comfortable and quiet ride, and was roomier inside. But Chrysler reliability scared me off (although from reading several posts here the Cruze may also be having reliability issues). The Cruze handles better and gets better gas mileage (averaging 33 mpg with the 1.8 and auto after 1000 miles). With gas pricing going up, I'm glad I went with the Cruze for now. 

I've also noticed a couple of rattles showing up in my Cruze, hopefully Chevy can find and fix them. Overall, pretty satisfied with my Cruze so far.


----------



## TonyJZX (Sep 27, 2011)

the Cruze is the newer chassis

i can't be bothered looking it up but the 200/Sebring platform dates back to to early 2000s so yeah... you can feel the difference even though Eminem says differntly


----------

